# Need Pinion Gear



## Beachvol (May 13, 2016)

I lost my portable RotoZip with the side cutter. I purchased a new one from eBay. It is missing the pinion gear for the side cutter. I would like to purchase one if anyone out there has one.
Thank You


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Beachvol said:


> I lost my portable RotoZip with the side cutter. I purchased a new one from eBay. It is missing the pinion gear for the side cutter. I would like to purchase one if anyone out there has one.
> Thank You


Probably have to buy a new/used attachment.

Herb


----------

